# Claiming UK pension in South Africa



## mogsy (Feb 6, 2014)

Hi, I'm asking this on behalf of my cousin....

My Uncle moved to South Africa from the UK about 1970 when he was about 23 and married a South African. He lived there until he died in 1984 leaving his wife and 2 children, who have remained there ever since, all South African citizens.

My Aunt has become ill and will soon be moving into an old peoples home and due to financial issues my cousin is wondering whether she is eligible to claim anything from the UK such as a widows pension to help with costs. 

He's not sure if she has ever claimed anything in the past, my Uncle died 30 years ago when my cousin was very young.

Thanks for any info anyone may have!


----------



## shumifan49 (Sep 18, 2013)

Entitlement to claim UK pension depends on the National Insurance you have paid. To get a full UK pension you need to have contributed for 30 years. If you have contributed for less than 30 years then the pension is calculated proportionally.
As he left when he was 23 it will depend on whether he paid NI until he left and of course you must have his National Insurance number. If he started work at 18 and contributed for the 5 years until he left, he should be entitled to about 5/30 of current pension, which would be roughly £20 per week. The Department of Work and Pensions will have his details on file. You can call them to get details.

NOTE: I am not sure whether his wife will be entitled to a widows pension unless she has paid NI (which it seems she would not have, from the post). Best is to phone DWP and talk to them.

As she is not a UK citizen I don't think she will be able to claim anything.


----------



## mogsy (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks for replying, what you say makes sense, I think he's just wondering on the off chance. 
No harm in asking I suppose, they can only say no!

Thanks again.


----------



## Jem62 (Jul 25, 2012)

Not all is lost but there are a lot of ifs and buts, if ever UK nationality was conferred on your aunt there is something called Pension Credit, it is meant to support those, like widows who have made little or no contribution to National Insurance. Investigate whether your aunt may be eligible, it will be worth while.


----------



## mogsy (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks, much appreciated!


----------



## marie.s (Jul 7, 2015)

There is something called a Category B pension which may be of use in this case.
Enquiry needs to be made specifically for it according to what I have read through the DPW

May or may not be of assistance


----------

